# NEED SOME ADVICE QUICK!! PLEASE HELP ME! *pics added*



## rattiez123 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a rat which I got from a pet shop 2 weeks ago now. She is around 8 weeks old and I found out that my friend got a rat from there which turned out to be pregnant... so now I'm worried!

I have worked out that if she is pregnant that* her due date can't really be that far away!*

But I have no idea how I can tell... she seems a little fat, but I don't know if thats just baby fat (growning up baby fat not baby belly fat!)

I really need some help and advice here ???

I have uploaded some pics onto Flickr as I didn't know how to upload them onto here!

Pic 1: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5984450981/in/photostream
Pic 2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5985016748/in/photostream/
Pic 3: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5984453177/in/photostream/
Pic 4: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5985020674/in/photostream/
Pic 5: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5984457229/in/photostream/

There are a few more on there as well.

Please get back to me and let me know what you think!!

Is it possible that a rat can not really look that pregnant until the last 2 or 3 days of pregnancy thats what my friend said! But I would have thought they start showing before then!

I really am clueless and need some help!

Thanks!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

*Re: Pregnant rat??*

It is true, some rats hardly look pregnant at all.

Does she ever go into heat?

Are her nipples bigger than usual?

Weighing them daily is also a good option, as pregnant rats will consistently gain weight.


----------



## rattiez123 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant rat??*

No she hasnt ever been in heat since ive had her.

And I can't see her nipples as she has a lot of fur on her belly. But she is getting a bit agitated when I hold her, if I get her out of the cage she tries to wriggle out of my hands to get back into her cage.

My friend says weighing her would be a good idea so I did that yesterday she weighed 180g/181g. today she weighs 187g/188g. Its hard to weigh her though as she doesnt stay still long enough!

How much weight should she be gaining if she is pregnant? And how would I know if she is putting on weight coz she is pregnant or if shes putting on weight because shes a growing baby herself!

Also is it true that if its only a small litter she could hardly show at all?? And also is it true her litter will be small because she is so young?

I really don't know anything about pregnant rats!


----------



## Kihluna (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant rat?? PICS!! PLEASE HELP!*

when blossom was about 3 days away I could feel movement in her belly. its hard to tell with everything else going on in there but after 5 minutes of holding her still and pushing gently, i could feel babies. maybe its because ive had a baby so i know what to feel for? but its worth a shot?


----------



## rattiez123 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Pregnant rat?? PICS!! PLEASE HELP!*

Hi!

I just tried feeling her belly now, but she is really not liking being held at the moment, she will not stay still long enough and when she does stay still as soon as I touch her belly she starts trying to jump out of my hands again!

Shes such a naughty Moo!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

There is no set amount of weight gain, its more like looking for a pattern over time of weight gain. Yes it is more difficult to tell with rat that is growing. 7 or so grams is a large weight gain.

Her belly picture isnt definitive, she could just have a chubby belly. It is unfortunate there are no rat pregnancy tests lol!

Smaller bellies and young age do not guarantee a small litter.


----------



## rattiez123 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply..

Yes it is a shame there aren't any rat pregnancy tests!! 

So if she carried on putting on a large amount of weight would that mean I should start preparing?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes I would anyway just to be one the safe side to be honest. Many people make bin cages to use as maternity cages.


----------



## rattiez123 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bin cages??? ???


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Like plastic containers, mostly. Of course the top will need to be screen so that they have ventilation. But it provides a good way to keep the babies from escaping and gives the mother privacy and containment.


----------

